# For real or another scam



## mishpat (Jan 26, 2010)

Just received a call from a Wyndham sales rep. I entered a contest at a mall to win a car(contest still not over they say) yet I am being offered four r/t air tickets in the USA. No purchase required . All for visiting my nearest t/s, Atlantic City or Poconos and spending(wasting?) ninety minutes on a sales pitch. So I ask my fellow and smarter TUG menbers: WHATS THE CATCH ???
I cannot believe they would give away four airline tickets without any hotel purchase or anything else.  I leave it to you to tell me the truth here before I waste ninety minutes the next time I go down to AC.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2010)

Most likely the tickets will have very limited use and qualifications that are hard to meet, which will make them difficult to use.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jan 26, 2010)

HAHA  

Congratulations!  but I'm with Denise...I would be surprised if those tickets are usable since they sound rather expensive (4 tickets r/t in the US).  what's the average ticket in the US now, some $250 each?  Way beyond the typical Wyndham freebie.

Unless we are talking some very small Mom and Pop operation that only flies bush runs in Alaska. :hysterical: 

Is it worth a "90 minute presentation"???  Your call on that one.

Personally, I would rather have free tickets to Colonial Williamsburg.  But 90 minutes?  Gotta think about that


----------



## mishpat (Jan 26, 2010)

*So I did some research*

Thanks for getting me to do some research.

Here is what I found. Our suspicions are now confirmed:

http://www.dane101.com/fairfield031406

Seems the air is free BUT you have to stay a certain number of nights in THEIR hotels. That free lunch.....still can't find it.

Thanks TUG


----------



## Shon_t (Jan 27, 2010)

mishpat said:


> Just received a call from a Wyndham sales rep. I entered a contest at a mall to win a car(contest still not over they say) yet I am being offered four r/t air tickets in the USA. No purchase required . All for visiting my nearest t/s, Atlantic City or Poconos and spending(wasting?) ninety minutes on a sales pitch. So I ask my fellow and smarter TUG menbers: WHATS THE CATCH ???
> I cannot believe they would give away four airline tickets without any hotel purchase or anything else.  I leave it to you to tell me the truth here before I waste ninety minutes the next time I go down to AC.



This is a pretty common tactic that Wyndham uses to get you into their sales office. In fact...My wife and I were considering purchasing a timeshare, when they called us with this offer several years ago. I think they also threw in some travel luggage as well. We went, not because of the free trip, but to learn more about timeshares.

The vouchers for the airline tickets were essentially worthless for us, with tons of black out dates, and reservations needed months in advance. They were basically only good for midweek travel, in non-holiday periods, which just didn't work for our family. The Hotel vouchers were also limited, and required an upfront payment, followed by a "reimbursement" process. We never used them...but we still use the cheap luggage.

My opinion...not at all worth a 90 minute sales presentation. a 75 dollar gift card would have more value...and that's considering that you think an hour and a half of your time is actually worth 75 dollars.


----------



## mishpat (Jan 27, 2010)

*scammed, not I*

So my Wyndham rep called back a few hours ago , asking if we had our date chosen. When I told " Carolyn": or whatever her real name that I understood how the deal works and how she lied in telling me " no purchase whatsoever is required" (except for paying for the hotel rooms to get the free airfare, which she conveniently left out of her sales pitch), she was very curt and said she would be taking me out of her calling list. Thank you. Now I will only get calls to loan poor Nigerians a million or two to help with their inheritance ")

What happened to the  " Do Not Call Registry?" It expired already!!


----------



## Shon_t (Jan 28, 2010)

mishpat said:


> So my Wyndham rep called back a few hours ago , asking if we had our date chosen. When I told " Carolyn": or whatever her real name that I understood how the deal works and how she lied in telling me " no purchase whatsoever is required" (except for paying for the hotel rooms to get the free airfare, which she conveniently left out of her sales pitch), she was very curt and said she would be taking me out of her calling list. Thank you. Now I will only get calls to loan poor Nigerians a million or two to help with their inheritance ")
> 
> What happened to the  " Do Not Call Registry?" It expired already!!



If...per chance...you did happen to sign up for a drawing at the mall for a free car....You entered into a "business relationship" with them, and the "Do Not Call Registry" Does not apply. It is a loophole within the law, and Wyndham will take whatever advantage they can.


----------

